# About to get into commercial construction



## rhaynes82 (Nov 28, 2012)

Over the course of the next year I am going to be taking my GC test and start bidding on commercial work as well as keeping my residential. I have never done commercial before and wanted to know if any of you were commercial contractors and could give me a little direction such as, bidding sites to use, etc. Thanks


----------



## Ron Pestone (Nov 22, 2012)

rhaynes82 said:


> Over the course of the next year I am going to be taking my GC test and start bidding on commercial work as well as keeping my residential. I have never done commercial before and wanted to know if any of you were commercial contractors and could give me a little direction such as, bidding sites to use, etc. Thanks


Pick your first commerical customer as carefully as you pick your wife. If you make a mistake here, you are gone.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Commercial construction is a VERY cut throat world.

Read your plans & specs with a microscope. Know them inside out & backwards & forwards. Establish what the RFI process is & the turn around time.

Know what YOUR SOW includes & what you are responsible for.

Be prepared to carry the job for 60-90 days +.

They will keep retainage that may take a year to get back.

The materials you may use in commercial work will usually be quite different than what you use for residential. Commercial building codes are also quite different.

Unions & prevailing wages may also be involved.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

There are lots of guys out there just looking to mother f* everyone else. It is a constant battle of who is better at document control.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

If you have zero experience in commercial you should really consider a mentor. I'll never do commercial work again, its turned into a bloodsport.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bloodsport, heh thats a good definition.

I like doing small commercial jobs as the gc. As a sub you need to pick your gcs very wisely.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

rhaynes82 said:


> Over the course of the next year I am going to be taking my GC test and start bidding on commercial work as well as keeping my residential. I have never done commercial before and wanted to know if any of you were commercial contractors and could give me a little direction such as, bidding sites to use, etc. Thanks


I did only Commercial and Industrial for over 25 years.

I could not take residential customers (unlike ev1 else
here).

I like your website, but what aspect are you looking to 
migrate from home building to doing what with commercial?


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Ron Pestone said:


> Pick your first commerical customer as carefully as you pick your wife. If you make a mistake here, you are gone.


That's a very good suggestion Ron, but 99% of my
commercial customers were great!....100% of my
ex wife was a mistake.

To me the most important part of working with commercial
was your #1 SCOPE #2 SCOPE #3 SCOPE, not necessarily 
saying what you are doing and responsible for, but more
importantly what you're NOT going to do.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Bunited2 said:


> ..100% of my
> ex wife was a mistake.
> 
> .


:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Griz was spot on! Depending on the size of the project, the prints will be large and info will be hidden all throughout. Margins seem tighter as well. Then there is bonding requirements, paperwork....tons and tons of paperwork. Try to get some smaller office reno's or retail build outs as a start. You'll find out real quick if you got what it takes or don't.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

If you are lucky enough to get the right clients in commercial work, you will never go back to residential. Paperwork is extremely important in dealing with commercial projects, and expect to wait longer for your money, as it is not like residential where you can wait for a home owner to get home so you can ask for a check. Most of my work now is state funded, so the paperwork almost takes longer than the projects, but it is guaranteed money providing you do what is expected according to contract. 

It may not be for everyone, but you won't know unless you try. Good luck to you, whatever your decision may be. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaynes82 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice. I am going to start small and see if I do enjoy it as much as I think I will. I have done $5-10 million residential projects so I would think that helps.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Commercial clients care more about speed than about price generally. They want to get it done quickly so that they can start collecting rent. You need to be really organized and have ample crews ready. 

There is lots of good advice in this thread. Good luck.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rhaynes82 said:


> ... I have done $5-10 million residential projects so I would think that helps....


If you are in that caliber of the residential market.....:thumbsup:

Why in God's name would you want to go commercial?....:whistling


----------



## rhaynes82 (Nov 28, 2012)

Diversity. We are going to keep our residential business as well.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Leed times for products can bust a project... Forget one long leed item and you can watch a project sit for weeks. 

This is not to be confused with LEED, with is a whole nother PIA.... That documentation sucks.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

If i was doing projects like that I damn sure wouldn't come here for advice:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rhaynes82 said:


> Diversity. We are going to keep our residential business as well.


So you want to go from driving a Ferrari to a '63 Comet with a bad head gasket?....:whistling:laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Bloodsport, heh thats a good definition.
> 
> I like doing small commercial jobs as the gc. As a sub you need to pick your gcs very wisely.


The small ones are getting pretty bad now. 3 weeks ago I did a salon and it was murder. I'm officially done with that, it's like a bunch of sharks. 

Residential rocks! It's a better life.....for me anyhow


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

griz said:


> So you want to go from driving a Ferrari to a '63 Comet with a bad head gasket?....:whistling:laughing::laughing::no:


Lol


----------

